# Fly Fishing Opportunities SE MI



## sh_coho (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello,

I am a student at Oakland University and brought my fly fishing equipment back with me from the holidays. I am originally from the west side of the state, so I do not have much experience fishing over here. I am wondering what fly fishing opportunities there are before the Apr. 26 trout opener. Any replies and suggestions are much appreciated.

Thanks!
Aaron


----------



## jnpcook (Jan 19, 2000)

Clinton river downstream of Yates cider mill to lake St Clair for mainly steelhead at this time of year. Not sure that anything else river wise is open for fishing at this time


----------



## sh_coho (Mar 11, 2014)

jnpcook said:


> Clinton river downstream of Yates cider mill to lake St Clair for mainly steelhead at this time of year. Not sure that anything else river wise is open for fishing at this time


Thanks for the reply. I am aware of the river and stream closures on Clinton and Paint. What for flies for steel this time of year?


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

sh_coho said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am aware of the river and stream closures on Clinton and Paint. What for flies for steel this time of year?


Lots of egg fly imitations some stones, caddis, the usual. In the next couple months start using sucker spawn, eggs, hex. Like I said the usual thing you probably fish out west. Pm me if you need more help. Welcome to the area


----------



## sh_coho (Mar 11, 2014)

Syndicate said:


> Lots of egg fly imitations some stones, caddis, the usual. In the next couple months start using sucker spawn, eggs, hex. Like I said the usual thing you probably fish out west. Pm me if you need more help. Welcome to the area


Sorry for the late viewing of your post, but thanks so much for the advice my friend. Greatly appreciated! Tight lines


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

sh_coho said:


> Sorry for the late viewing of your post, but thanks so much for the advice my friend. Greatly appreciated! Tight lines


No problem man glad I could help.


----------



## Seedee93 (Jan 13, 2014)

I swing and strip for them. Sculpin swing flies, and stripped streamers work for those fish willing to chase a bit. Drunk and disorderly's are cash


----------

